# Rossi RR45 stepless mod.



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

People may be interested to see the results of my latest mini project. Grind is adjusted by using an allen key. The whole thing was put together from items found in my scrap box and only took a few hours to make once I worked out what to do. The origins of the worm drive cog are lost in the mists of time, but it fits the 80 step adjustment ring just fine. I think it may have come from one of the three lathes that I have owned, or possibly a gearbox. The long headed allen bolt is from a brake caliper. It all seems to be working well.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Brilliant! How did you stop the worm slipping on the shaft of the allen bolt?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

lake_m said:


> Brilliant! How did you stop the worm slipping on the shaft of the allen bolt?


Pressed together at the moment, if interference loosens, I'll try using Loctite Bearing Fit.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Turning an RR45 into a MC2


----------

